# Castrating later in life? Pros Cons?



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all- I see most people wether their bucklings early, but I don't have that option. I have an ~2 year old buck, and ~5mo old buck.. both horned, both intact.

The musky smell is bothering my allergies like there's no tomorrow! 

Is it too late to castrate? and I read that the musky smell comes from their heads/horn area.. so to rid the musk, they'd need to be de-horned?? I'm confused. 

My big buck likes to (as I call it in non-chalant terms) get "happy" and pee all over his belly and forelegs.. I was sitting next to their pen today and this happened.. needless to say, I was showered... go ahead and laugh!! :leap: would castrating make these "happy" moments subside?

I don't plan on breeding. These guys are pets. I'd service them out but they didn't come with papers so why bother. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Will it stop the peeing?
In the 5 month old.. possibly
In the 2 year old.. maybe, maybe not


I have banded a 5 month old with no problems.. but we had to use a calf bander
Havent done one older


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The smell does not come from their horns -- it comes from them going into rut and peeing on themselves. :laugh: If they are castrated that should take care of the smell in time. What you've heard of the horns is the scent gland. The scent gland is behind the horn, not the actual horn, and when babies are disbudded sometimes the breeder burns the scent gland area as well. That will sometimes help them not to smell so much, but sometimes it doesn't work (and the smell helps bring the girls into heat so it isn't something I would do).

You don't want to dehorn a goat at that age. By now, huge major blood vessels are inside the horns. As long as you sternly teach them to be respectful with their horns, they should be okay.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I banded a 2 year old Nigerian/Pygmy buck and no, it hasn't stopped him from peeing on himself and when my does are in heat he is the loudest most obnoxious wether....he still *thinks* he's a buck. Only difference between him and a buck is that he doesn't have the buck coat or the buck smell....and he doesn't have his jewels.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Well now I know that my buck is in rut!
However, my doe is not havin it- she turns around and butts him. Good girl. I'm not ready for kids! 

The herd came to me all together, they were never seperated. They're being seperated today which is going to cause some mass confusion.  

After talking to my husband about getting the boys fixed, he doesn't think it's necessary.. which I'm fine with.. as long as they're seperated.

The reason I ask about castrating later on is because I know you can castrate via banding a full grown bull (cow) when they're no longer needed for breeding, etc, and it doesn't harm them- and I didn't know how different a goat would be from that.

The 5mo old would definitely need a cattle band.. his are quite large :shocked: 

Remember...I'm new to all of this lol


----------

